# calcium chloride coverage per sq foot



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hello i am looking for an aproxamate sq foot coverage for a 50 lb bag od calcium. i have a bid on a place with 18,500 sq ft of walks. pricing is per bag but just trying to run some #. i saw somewhere online that coverage was 2-4 oz per sq yard. i thinks thats off. i know alot plays a factor in the rate. we will be using push spreaders. walks consist of concrete and pavers with a few 3-6 step stairs. any input will be great.


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats way too little. you need more than that. im looking into spray liquid calcium with back pack sprayers. alot easier than loading spreader. i dont know the price. also it may be a pain refilling it.


----------

